# Anyone cross cable their 2014 Caad10?



## littlepitboy (May 26, 2013)

Just got home from my LBS and realized that my Caad10 cables were routed cross cable. 

Noticed that the cables were touching the frame and worried that it would scratch the black anodized paint. 

No shifting issues whatsoever.

Just worried cables might scratch downtube.

What should I do? 

1. Nothing as it is a non issue- cables wont scratch paint
2. Install bike foil on downtube as protection?
3. Install the rubber like frame protectors in the cables. Cable donuts(jagwire).
4. Go back to LBS and Re-route cables normally.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

The correct answer is quite obvious.


----------



## Rob-c (Jul 4, 2014)

Me, the spacers would keep bothering me because I would know it's not right
I would have them routed correctly because I'm a bit OCD with things like that


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't consider crossing to be an issue if it's done correctly. Having a cable touch your frame means it was not done correctly.

I would bring the bike back and have them either route it the other way, which will probably mean you have to put frame protection on the housings or the frame or both, or have them properly put cable donuts on the crossed cables. If there's donuts on the cables and if they're placed correctly the cables should not contact the frame.

Has the cable guide on the bottom bracket been adjusted/turned a little to compensate for the crossed cables? Or are the cables rubbing against the sides of the channels in the cable guide?


----------



## littlepitboy (May 26, 2013)

Thanks - cables touching the frame itself. will bring it back tom...

For those that didnt cross cable did you have to use donuts/spacers or the cables went fine when routed the normal way?


----------

